# حصريا: بوكا يوكي الياباني (Poka-yoke ) و هندسة السلامة



## يا الغالي (1 مايو 2014)

بوكا يوكي الياباني (Poka-yoke ) من أهم الطرق المندرجة تحت الضوابط الهندسية للسيطرة على المخاطر، وتستخدم هذه الطريقة بمجال الصناعة. 


*تطبيق بوكا يوكي في هندسة السلامة: *
*الخطر: *ضرب بالباب عند فتحه 
*تطبق الطريقة: *فتح الباب بطريقة واحدة أما بالسحب او الدفع. 

*الخطر*: اصطدام المركبة بالأشياء التي امامها عند تشغيلها 
*تطبق الطريقة: * تشغيل السيارة عندما يكون القير الاوتوماتيك بوضع P او عند دعس على دعسة الفرامل عند التشغيل. 



طرق السيطرة على المخاطر 


 


امثلة اخرى: 
*-Micro-wave oven* does not work until the door is shut​ *-Washing machines* only start when the door is closed and cannot be opened until the cycle is over​ *-Electric plugs *have an earth pin that is longer than the other pins and is the first to make contact with the socket. The protective shield of the neutral and earth sockets are then opened safely​ *-Electric sockets *are shaped in a manner that only one way of plugging-in is possible. This prevents the possibility of a short-circuit occurring​ *-Child resistant tops* for medicines and household chemicals makes it difficult for children to consumer the contents​ *-Elevator doors* have a sensor that causes them to open when there is an obstruction-this prevents injury to someone trying to enter as the doors are closing.​ *-Box cutters* have a retractable blade that only pops out when the handle is held​ *-Lawn mower*s have a safety bar on the handle that when released, switches off the machine​ *-Circuit breakers* in the home electrical system prevent electrical overloads​ *-Overflow outlets *in bathroom and kitchen sinks prevent flooding of the house when the drain is blocked​ *-Door *of washing machine dryer stops when the door is open so as to prevent injury from accidents​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 مايو 2014)

بارك الله بك وبالأخ مرتضى


----------



## ممدوح قلشى (8 يناير 2015)

دائما رائع ومميز م/ مرتضى


----------

